# Post Your Console Re-paste



## Unknownm

Lets see those Dust Bunnies , old pastes , Mods for Air flow , Clogged fans etc..

Here's my PS3 Super Slim started Freezing and turning off during 1080p gameplay. Paste was real bad on this one so liquid on the GPU and as5 on the cpu with a vent mod


----------



## KCDC

Was thinking of doing this on my PS4 pro but haven't had the balls to rip off the warranty stickers yet, it's still brand new!


----------



## Unknownm

KCDC said:


> Was thinking of doing this on my PS4 pro but haven't had the balls to rip off the warranty stickers yet, it's still brand new!


If you do I would love to see the pictures :specool:


----------



## Unknownm

Adding: PS4 PRO, liquid metal and nail polish. 
















NAIL polish on heatsink and APU. Nice thick layer to prevent any liquid metal moving around.










Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------

